# Conferencia sobre alterações climáticas na UMinho



## filipept (8 Nov 2007 às 13:23)

Boas, 

A universidade do Minho vai acolher uma conferência sobre alterações climáticas, pena que não tenham convidado o meteopt para participar no painel .
Aqui fica o programa:

COMMUNICATING CLIMATE CHANGE:
DISCOURSES, MEDIATIONS AND PERCEPTIONS

UNIVERSITY OF MINHO
19-20 NOVEMBER 2007 

Auditorium B1, Complexo Pedagógico II

www.cecs.uminho.pt/disclimate/conference


CONFERENCE PROGRAM

19 November 

9:00-10:45 – OPENING SESSION 

Welcome 
António Guimarães Rodrigues, Rector, University of Minho, Portugal (to be confirmed)
Moisés Martins, President of Instituto de Ciências Sociais, Universidade do Minho, Portugal
Anabela Carvalho, Conference Director

Is climate science being rendered impossible? Uncertainty, incredulity and silencing
Keynote presentation
Shelly Ungar, University of Toronto, Canada (ungar@utsc.utoronto.ca)

Climate change and energy in the UK: framings, understandings, discourses and debates
Keynote presentation
Irene Lorenzoni, University of East Anglia, United Kingdom (i.lorenzoni@uea.ac.uk)


COFFEE-BREAK

11:00-12:45 – SESSION I

Chair: José Azevedo, University of Porto, Portugal

Framing climate change in Montreal 2005 – an environmental justice perspective
Mirja Vihersalo, University of Lapland, Finland (mvihersa@ulapland.fi)

Social advertising campaigns about climate change in Spain
Miguel Vicente, University of Valladolid, Spain (mvicentem@yahoo.es)

Religious positions on climate change and climate policy in the United States
Arjan (J.A.) Wardekker, Netherlands Environmental Assessment Agency (MNP) and Utrecht University, The Netherlands (J.A.Wardekker@uu.nl)
Arthur C. Petersen, Netherlands Environmental Assessment Agency (MNP), The Netherlands
Jeroen P. van der Sluijs, Utrecht University, The Netherlands

An Inconvenient Celebrity? A Live Dearth? Examinations of what celebrity involvement means for climate science, policy and public understanding/engagement
Maxwell T. Boykoff, University of Oxford, United Kingdom (maxwell.boykoff@eci.ox.ac.uk)
Michael K. Goodman, King’s College London, United Kingdom

LUNCH

14:00-15:30 – SESSION II

Chair: Rosa Cabecinhas, University of Minho, Portugal

Climate change and human security
Lassi Heininen, University of Lapland, Finland (lassi.heininen@ulapland.fi)

Stakeholder dialogue as a communication and negotiation tool in scientific inquiry
Anne Cristina de la Vega-Leinert, Independent researcher associated with the Potsdam Institute for Climate Impact Research, the Humboldt University and the Alice-Salomon University of Applied Sciences, Germany (ac.delavega@gmail.com)

Universal crises demand universal policies: Refuting cultural difference as a real barrier to developing effective universal policy addressing climate change
Judy M. Ford, University of Amsterdam, The Netherlands (jford@planet.nl)


COFFEE-BREAK

15:45-16:10 – SESSION III

Contemporary photographers’ consciousness with environment
Yolanda Remacha Menéndez, Universidad de Murcia, Spain (yolandar@um.es)

16:10-17:30 – SESSION IV

Chair: Zara Coelho, University of Minho, Portugal

Newspaper communication on global warming during the last two decades: Different approaches in the US and the EU?
Astrid Dirikx, K.U.Leuven, Belgium (astrid.dirikx@soc.kuleuven.be)
Dave Gelders, K.U.Leuven, Belgium

The climatic turn. A comparative study of European media discourse on climate change in 2006/2007
Irene Neverla, University of Hamburg, Germany (irene.neverla@uni-hamburg.de)

Risks of communication. The public debate on global climate change in Germany
Petra Pansegrau, University of Bielefeld, Germany (petra@iwt.uni-bielefeld.de)

18:30-19:30 – Walking tour of Braga


20 November

9:00-11:00 – SESSION V

Chair: Joaquim Fidalgo, University of Minho, Portugal 

Climate change and the daily press: Did we miss the point entirely?
Cecilia Rosen Ferlini, Reforma newspaper, Mexico (ana.rosen@reforma.com)
Javier Crúz, National Autonomous University of Mexico (UNAM), Mexico

Analysis of media coverage of the possibility of a Thermohaline Circulation collapse
Neil Jennings, University of East Anglia, United Kingdom (n.jennings@uea.ac.uk)

From risk to crisis – framing climate change as an acute threat
Eva-Karin Olsson, Stockholm University, Sweden (eva-karin.olsson@fhs.se)
Eric Paglia, Stockholm University, Sweden

Acclimatising nuclear? Climate change, nuclear power and the reframing of risk in the British news media
Julie Doyle, University of Brighton, United Kingdom (j.doyle@bton.ac.uk)

COFFEE-BREAK

11:15-12:45 – SESSION VI

Chair: Ricardo Garcia, Público newspaper, Portugal

Science, banners and climate change? Communicating climate change and solutions in the news from an NGO perspective
Soenke Lorenzen, Greenpeace International, The Netherlands (soenke.lorenzen@int.greenpeace.org)

Communicating climate change in Portugal: a critical analysis of journalism and beyond
Anabela Carvalho, University of Minho, Portugal (carvalho@ics.uminho.pt)
Eulália Pereira, University of Aveiro, Portugal 

Media discourse on climate change - enunciation, textualization, reification
Rui Ramos, Universidade do Minho, Portugal (rlramos@iec.uminho.pt)

LUNCH

14:00-16:00 – SESSION VII

Chair: Eugénia Rodrigues, University of Minho, Portugal 

Social representations of climate change in the media and among citizens 
Peter Berglez, Örebro University, Sweden (peter.berglez@hum.oru.se)
Ulrika Olausson, Örebro University, Sweden

Framing climate change and climate-proofing: From awareness to action
Joop de Boer, VU University Amsterdam, The Netherlands (joop.de.boer@ivm.falw.vu.nl)

Mass media as a source of information about extreme weather phenomena in Southern Poland
Wojciech Biernacki, Jagiellonian University, Poland (wojciech.biernacki@interia.pl)
Anita Bokwa, Jagiellonian University, Poland
B. Domanski, Jagiellonian University, Poland
J. Dzialek, Jagiellonian University, Poland
K. Janas, Jagiellonian University, Poland

Media use and social representations of climate change
Rosa Cabecinhas, University of Minho, Portugal (cabecinhas@ics.uminho.pt)
Alexandra Lázaro, University of Minho, Portugal
Anabela Carvalho, University of Minho, Portugal


COFFEE-BREAK

16:15-17:15 – CLOSING SESSION

The media construct of climate change in Germany and its reception by the audience
Keynote presentation
Hans Peter Peters, Jülich Research Center, Germany (h.p.peters@fz-juelich.de)

Wrap-up and conclusions
Anabela Carvalho, Conference Director

Closing address
Manuel Pinto, Director of Centro de Estudos de Comunicação e Sociedade, University of Minho, Portugal


----------

